

Migrating SimpleGeo Customers to Parse: Idea to Production in One Day - csmajorfive
http://blog.parse.com/2012/01/16/migrating-simplegeo-customers/

======
zbruhnke
pretty awesome one day hack guys ... congrats on moving fast and hopefully
gaining lots of customers as a result

